# If I could only have 3 rifles - which three?



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

If I could only have 3 rifles to hunt anything from Pdogs to Brown bear and anything in between. What three would I choose? What three would you choose? Now lets set up some parameters and they are 1. The cartridge being easy to find in rifles made by major manufactures. 2. The cartridge being easy to get factory ammo. Obviously we are talking about versitility that covers the hunting situation from top to bottom.

My choices are

1. 22-250

2. 30-06

3. 458 Win Mag.

What are your choices?  8)


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

1. 223

2. 30-06

3. 458 Win Mag.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Based on your rules.

1. 223
2. 243
3. 300 WM


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

22, 06, 375hh


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1. 223 Rem 700 LFSV

2. 270Win Win 70 SS classic/Fwt/McMillan stock

3. 375 H&H, Win 70 SS/Syn


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen,

The .22 LR, 223, 30-06

Auf wiedersehen


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Guten morgen burschen,

Bushmaster ORC 5.56

FN A3 G .308

Barrett 82A1/m107 50

spater!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

DPMS AR15 with 16 inch A2 profile upper in .223/5.56, 20 inch bull flat top upper in .308, 24 inch bull flat top upper in .204

^ that counts as one right?  :wink:

Remington 700 Sendero SF II .300 WM
Remington 700 Alaskan .375 H&H


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> DPMS AR15 with 16 inch A2 profile upper in .223/5.56, 20 inch bull flat top upper in .308, 24 inch bull flat top upper in .204


HEY!!!!! That's cheating!!!! :x :lol: :beer:


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

17 Hmr
30-06
45-70


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

What ever made me ask such a question. My gun safe sure has more than three! Infact my wife wishes it was only three. She told me the other day that she figured up how much I have spent on guns through the years (that is only the ones she knows about) and she said that every time I kill a deer that the meat comes to $920.00 a pound.   8)


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

beartooth said:


> She told me the other day that she figured up how much I have spent on guns through the years (that is only the ones she knows about) and she said that every time I kill a deer that the meat comes to $920.00 a pound.   8)


HAHA, my girlfriend did the same thing last year after the deer season. I explained to her not all the guns I owned were intended to kill deer, so the price was a lot cheaper, only something like $200-300 a pound. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

beartooth said:


> What ever made me ask such a question. My gun safe sure has more than three! Infact my wife wishes it was only three. She told me the other day that she figured up how much I have spent on guns through the years (that is only the ones she knows about) and she said that every time I kill a deer that the meat comes to $920.00 a pound.   8)


That's funny. Even more funny about not every gun being for deer so that it is actually cheaper. Tell your wife that many guys spend much more per pound so that it is much like getting it on "Sale". Just yesterday I heard the oft heard phrase, "Is that a new gun?" Right away my son looks at me to see what the answer will be this time. I hate to tell her only a day later that I just won another auction on a new pistol. I think it is cheaper than going to the hospital for the addiction.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

my three woud be:

.17 hmr
7mm Mag
325 WSM

Everything from bunnies to bruins


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

1. 22-250

2. 30-06

3. 458 Win Mag.


----------



## huntingfool2 (Sep 16, 2006)

These would be my choices:

1. .22

2. .22-250

3. .300 win. mag.


----------



## seabiscuit (Mar 30, 2007)

223

30-06

8mm rem mag

My old lady doesn't even understand why I "need" guns much less why I have so many. I just ask her why she needs so many hand bags, at that point the conversation normally stops. :beer:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Why 3 I only need one

25-06


----------

